

Ask HN: please review Landing Page Analyzer - paraschopra

A lot of my clients/customers need a basic diagnosis of their landing pages. Although every landing page is unique,there are still  some broad themes which define a great landing page (i.e. a page with high conversion rate).<p>I created this diagnostic tool which helps people to rate their landing page on several different dimensions and in the end get a set of recommendations on how to improve it for better conversions.<p>Here is the URL - http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/landing-page-analyzer/<p>Do you think the tool is in right direction? Any feedback or comments?
======
JFitzDela
Great job! I used it to analyze my most recent project, and I was genuinely
surprised by the results -- your questions highlighted areas I've neglected to
consider or approached incorrectly. I especially love the detailed feedback
after the quiz.

Only feedback I can offer is to perhaps re-evaluate the grammar and spelling
in some of your questions -- not a big deal, but an easy fix.

Good luck!

~~~
paraschopra
Thanks for your feedback. Yes, I will proof-read all the questions.

------
paraschopra
Clickable - <http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/landing-page-analyzer/>

